# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Prosthetic Leg

## redrick

This is an oldie, over 16 months old, but goes to show just how awesome 3D printing already is.  These legs sell for about 10% of what traditional Prosthetic legs costs, and can be customized for the individual, with whatever designs they would like.  Check it out:

http://moodle2.greshamhs.org/mod/for...cuss.php?d=533

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

What I find more interesting, is the linked article on that page. The one about the 80y/o woman with a printed jaw. 

In three years, if technology continues to progress like this, we'll be able to do god-knows-what.

----------


## CreativeCoPilot

I've been following this too.  This last week I picked up a prosthetic leg at a thrift store in Vegas (of all places).  I would really like to work on developing something, if either of you are interested.  I have an idea for a hand as well.  

I also caught this on a friend's FB page a week ago.  Looks like a good cause:
http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2013/10...-et-on-google/

----------


## RedSox2013

MysertyAlabaster, wait until they can begin printing human tissue (skin/bones/muscles)  This will look like child's play.  I'm guessing the 2020's will the the decade of near perfect 3d Human tissue printing.

----------

